# ENLIGHTENED ENOUGH at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 11, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​*
*THURSDAY - June 7th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt *- This was a fabulous day on the water. My long time BFL guests not only caught their limit of trout, but one of them also managed a Texas slam (trout, redfish, & flounder), as well. To put the icing on the cake, they ended the day by producing a big 27.5-inch summertime sow before heading back to the marina. It was a solid day!





​*FRIDAY - June 8th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Now then, you know itâ€™s a solid fish when the rod breaks (or else the guide has weakened rods)? Really had some fun on Day #1 with this crew and got their trout limits in time for an afternoon nap, followed by the best appetizers in Texas and a meal that would make you slap your mama.





​*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - My crew of three from the Russell C. party started their day off right this morning by getting into the fish right at sunrise. You could barely tell that the sun was about to make its appearance when the first rod doubled over and the first fight of the day was underway. The rest of the day consisted of a mixture of trout and black drum, with each event supplying itâ€™s own amount of adrenaline and excitement for everyone in the boat. We used live shrimp today instead of croaker, but it didnâ€™t seem to make a big difference to the fish - they loved it!





​*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - The trout were hungry for live croaker today, so we fed them all they could eat! It was a wonderful day for my group of three guests from the Randy E. party, as there was a lot of trout action that everyone got a seemingly equal part of. Weâ€™re into the summertime pattern now, and there are some big trout being landed on a much more regular basis. If you havenâ€™t booked your summertime fishing trip with us yet, give us a call soon to make your reservations. Have fun everyone!





​*Capt. Todd Jones* - Today I was fortunate to have a newcomer aboard who has never fished in saltwater, not caught any of our varieties of fish. Today, on his first saltwater trip, Warren caught his first-ever trout, and all was right with the world! Not only was this Warrenâ€™s first speckled trout while fishing for the first time in saltwater, he also managed to have the trout measure out at nearly 22-inches. 








*ENLIGHTENMENT ENOUGH*
_By: Randy Brown - BFL Manager_​

Bay Flats Lodge is a business, but the foundation of that business is connection. We like to think of this connection as two-fold: we place people in the outdoors to connect them with nature - with the flora and fauna of the beautiful and wild gulf coast. And, we place people in connection with each other, to foster old relationships and to build new ones. These trips take many shapes; we have hosted family trips, team building trips, bachelor parties, business trips and anniversary trips just to name a few, and at the center of all of them is connection. However, what I want to remind you of today is that connection is not always fun and easy. While we love to post pictures of smiling and laughing people, we know those smiles might be fleeting, and the laughter brief.

We invite you to come and connect with us. Whether itâ€™s on the water, in the deer blind, down in the mud, or around our table, youâ€™re so very welcome. We love the smiles and the laughter we get to share with all of you, but we also know that thereâ€™s a heart we canâ€™t behind that smile, and we want to be part of helping people cope with the drama and damage life throws at all of us.

â€œMaybe that's enlightenment enough: to know there is no final resting place of the mind; no moment of smug clarity. Perhaps wisdomâ€¦ is realizing how small I am, and unwise, and how far I have yet to goâ€ - Anthony Bourdain





​
*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.





​If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.





​
*EVENTS​**CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018 _
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Second visit and the service, staff, and food are wonderful! Always great! - *Kevin D. 6/10/18*

You guys kill it! Iâ€™ve never had anything less than awesome time! - *Russell C. 6/10/18*

We were very impressed with Capt. Cody Spencer. In fact, we have already booked Capt. Cody again for later this year in October! - *Bobby G. 6/9/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 89F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High near 90F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High around 90F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.12 in *
Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.1 in*
Scattered thunderstorms, especially in the morning. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
An area of low-pressure over the southern high plains will lead to a moderate to occasionally strong onshore flow across the coastal waters through Monday night. A generally moderate onshore flow will then continue for the rest of the week. Showers and thunderstorms will be possible for the latter half of the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 88.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 87.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Recent Guests Comments*

Jun 11, 2018 by Shawn C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
As always, the trip was perfect! The food, lodge staff, accommodations, guides, everything was top notch! I recommend you all to anyone and everyone that I can. Thank you for making us all feel at home. Capt. Nick Dahlman was great! We limited early, had great service, he was very patient, and he did not mind teaching us how to fish better. Great trip, we will be back! I asked for a rare steak, and I got a rare steak, that is usually difficult to achieve - thank you Chris and staff! Keep doing what you are doing. You have done a very difficult thing, you have grown tremendously, but you are still able for us all to feel very comfortable and relaxed, just as you did when you were a much smaller organization. I love each and every trip better than the last one! Thank you again for a wonderful time! - Shawn C. 6/11/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Jason L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Kevin Matula is the best guide I have ever had! You can tell Capt. Kevin really enjoys guiding - not only was he knowledge and attentive, he also provided us constant advice on how to maximize our chances and improve technique. Capt. Kevin fit in with our group perfectly, as we had a full-day of catching fish and plenty of sarcastic banter! Thanks for another great Bay Flats trip! - Jason L. 6/11/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Joey J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Garrett Wygrys was awesome! I have been to BFL about 6 times, and this trip was by far the best - Capt. Garrett is a great guide! Everything was top-notch, as always! - Joey J. 6/11/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Jonathan T. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Stayed in the Guest House - it was wonderful! - Jonathan T. 6/11/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Pete C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff did an amazing job! Capt. Perry Rankin was very knowledgeable and helpful in every way! - Pete C. 6/11/18

Jun 11, 2018 by Michael W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Steve Boldt is an awesome guide, and he stuck us on the fish until we limited out. It can't get any better - great guy also! - Michael W. 6/11/18

*New SIMMONS 25 Revolution *

Coming soon Capt. Chris Martin


----------

